# Following the 'fess up thread - scuzziest thing you've seen a horsey person do?



## kerilli (28 December 2011)

It got me thinking while mucking out (always a dangerous time!) and while I admit that my yard's far tidier than my house, the latter doesn't quite require the attention of Kim & Aggie... but i've personally witnesses the following:
returned from xc somewhere, having unloaded horses, put them away, unloaded tack etc. went into house and my friend dumped the FILTHY xc boots on top of the pile of washing-up in the kitchen sink, to be done with the dishes and cutlery. i hope i'm not the only one who thought that was a bit too Ewwwwwww for words...?!
A very posh (or thought she was, anyway) horsey lady, after dinner, scraped all the leftover gravy out of the saucepan straight onto the dogs' bed for them to lick up. Not into bowls or even onto the tiled floor. Again, a bit ewwww, no?
In retrospect both are quite amusingly scuzzy as long as you don't ever eat in their houses!
nothing beats the story told by a friend of mine, who swears he was in someone's house and there was a pristine dog poo by the sink... put there deliberately to keep the flies off the soap and the food, apparently. i can see a slight flaw in that somewhere...


----------



## Toffee44 (28 December 2011)

I have dog hair along every skirting board/ carpet join in the in the house. 

Teal keeps splitting is tail and my kitchen looks like a massacre on a regular basis (3 times)


----------



## kerilli (28 December 2011)

ah yes, i could make a new dog a day from the dog hair spiralling around the place, forgot that one!


----------



## *hic* (28 December 2011)

Just this morning I got in the way of a horse with a snotty nose. Remember the old joke about the little boy with the green stripe in his hair where he'd been wiping his nose with the palm of his hand right up over his hair? That's what I did with the sticky slime on my forehead as it seemed the only thing I could do at the time.

Hairwashing will take place tonight, until then I have a snot stripe through my hair just like the little boy in the joke.

I have to confess that I am perfectly happy putting bits and stirrups in the dishwasher with the washing up. In fact I'm happier doing that than seeing people putting the dog's bowls in with the plates although I have to tell myself that the amount of bleach etc that goes through the diswasher will knock out anything nasty.


----------



## Shilasdair (28 December 2011)

Explain to me what 'scuzziest' means, please?
S


----------



## diggerbez (28 December 2011)

that dog poo story has to be an urban legend surely??? that CAN'T be true???


----------



## Jesstickle (28 December 2011)

I put bits and stirrups and dandy brushes in the dish washer with the plates


----------



## scrunchie (28 December 2011)

I keep all my horse stuff in a toilet!! Hubby transformed it into a mini tackroom for me by fixing saddle racks to the wall.   It's great but if you need the loo in my house you're best off using the bathroom upstairs or you might knock yourself out walking into dangling stirrups. 

Wormers are kept in the same cupboard as human medicine.

I've been known to wash rugs and numnahs in the bath. 

I never take down cobwebs (except when the spiders have moved house) or kill spiders because they are my friends.   This means the spiders have a free rein over my house. I also find that this deters the mother in law from visiting too often. 

At my old yard wormer's were mixed up in the same cups that the staff and students used for drinks.


----------



## Boxers (28 December 2011)

Well I bought a bit and stirrup irons on ebay. They were used and not too dirty, but I did put them in the dishwasher along with the crockery.  Came out lovely and shiny!

My friend washes her numnahs in the household washing machine and doesn't bother to clean out the horse hair before putting in a load of her families clothes!  I think that's pretty gross.


----------



## Orangehorse (28 December 2011)

Well, these stories have rocked me back a bit - and that is from someone whose Mother said that if  I spent as much time sweeping the kitchen floor as I did the stable floor, the place would be much improved!  The worst thing I do is put horse things in the washing machine, and I do that relectantly.  Apart from that I am untidy, but hygenic.

I have heard stories - about the ancient farmhouse that was so nice downstairs - "but you should see the upstairs" people said darkly.

Another lady, who was rather posh, by crickey I would never accept anything to eat or drink, it looked as though the washing up was NEVER done, plus dogs and cats everywhere.  I think she had grown up in a house with a cleaner and she married young, so never learned how to do housework.  It is rather bourgois to be fussy about housework, surely that is what servants are for?  (It is just a pity if you haven't got a servant).

That is often the problem for horse people.  You either have enough money to pay for someone to tidy up the house for you, or the horse/stable gets all the attention.  Found that time and time again when visiting horsey homes.


----------



## noblesteed (28 December 2011)

Bits in the dishwasher is a must!

Horse rugs in the washing machine annoys the hell out of my husband!

But the worst was people who were too lazy to use the toilet on the yard and used to go in the stable! Even worse, they would use other people's in preference to their own! Yuck!


----------



## JingleTingle (28 December 2011)

Being invited for 'drinks and nibbles' by the local landed gentry. Amongst the first to arrive, admired the long table groaning with goodies and looked forward to tucking in. Until I noticed the JRT on the table, casually wandering in and out of the laden plates grazing contently. Pointed this out to my hostess, she smiled in a rather unconcerned and absentminded manner and said 'Oh yes, she is such a little sweety, she always does that when we have nibbles laid out!' 

The dog repeated its trip to the table several times that evening - needless to say myself and OH did NOT eat until we got home! But interestingly, the higher up the social ladder the guests were, the happier they appeared to be to ignore the sharing the food with the terrier, and happily tucked in!

Must be a moral there surely but not sure what?


----------



## cazrider (28 December 2011)

Bits in the dishwasher is pretty normal I'd say.

I've also peed in Sennie's stable when he was at my previous yard with no loo, just before mucking out.

The best I thought was once when the water was frozen, using water from Sen's "night before" bucket to make coffee with.

Honestly I've always thought I was pretty clean. Clearly not...


----------



## little_critter (28 December 2011)

Errrm... I wash numnahs in the washing machine after they have had a thorough go over with the hoover.
Lightweight cotton sheet also goes in washing machine after several good rinses out in the bath first (bath gets a good clean after)
Don't own a dishwasher so can't put stirrups & bits in it.


----------



## tonitot (28 December 2011)

I wait until my mum's out and use the washing machine for rugs, saddle cloths etc. I admit to having a wee in Ethels stable, but only when I'm really desperate and I'm the one who'll be mucking out, I can't bare the toilet in our yard


----------



## Carefreegirl (28 December 2011)

Handy hint re Dog hairs. I open the front door and the back door and it creates a wind tunnel that blows all the dog hair to the back door . 

Not horsey but Hubby annoys the hell out of my by not rinsing his gobbed out toothpaste out the sink properly so I use his toothbrush to clean round the plug hole, taps and overflow hole


----------



## Ladyinred (28 December 2011)

carefreegirl said:



			Not horsey but Hubby annoys the hell out of my by not rinsing his gobbed out toothpaste out the sink properly so I use his toothbrush to clean round the plug hole, taps and overflow hole 

Click to expand...

That shouldn't have made me laugh... but it did


----------



## Firewell (28 December 2011)

The worst I do is go a week or two wearing the same horse clothes to the yard without washing them . I do keep them in a separate chest of drawers to my 'normal' clothes though!

I also sometimes sit on the sofa in my house still wearing my dirty horse clothes but OH hates that as I get hay everywhere so I usually change as soon as I get in.

My car is pretty scuzzy. It's tidy, no papers or rubbish inside at all but it is FILTHY! The floor is covered in mud, hay and leaves and you cant even tell what colour it is from the outside! There's some old dried up tomato ketchup on the steering wheel and a few stains on the seat where I spilt a drink. Poor car!! I do give it a through clean every 2/3 months but as I live basically in the woods it's filthy again by the next day so it all seems rather pointless!


----------



## ruth83 (28 December 2011)

I have been known to pee in stables, if there is no toilet on the yard (or, in one case, where the stable is safer and far more hygenic than the yard toilet!!) and have used a mane and tail comb to make my own hair look a bit more presentable when needing to go for petrol on the way home or similar. 

By far the scuzziest thing I have ever see someone do is a yard worker (renowned for being unhygenic at the best of times) heated up her lunch, left it on the side whilst she went to the loo, came back and waved the swarm of flies off it and tucked in :sick:


----------



## Winklepoker (28 December 2011)

I wash everything that'll fit in my machine from poo covers fillet strings to sweaty saddle pads. I pee in my horses stable when I need to! I Rarely wash my hands and probably have had many horse faesces spores in my mouth on several occasions- am I poorly?... Rarely, are we happy?.... Absolutely!!! I couldn't care less! Life is for living not worrying about a few hairs and poo particles :-D


----------



## Princess P (28 December 2011)

I have a shower on a Friday morning before work.... and again on a Monday morning before work, but not in between! Can't see the point if I'm going to spend the whole weekend riding / dog walking / yard jobs etc!

Obviously if the husband decides he's going to take me out or something (rarely happens!) then I may be persuaded to shower!

I hope other people will fess up to this too, and not just think I'm a total grot bag!


----------



## Nocturnal (28 December 2011)

I am _sooo_ forwarding a link to this thread to my mother. She reckons I'm filthy, but I've got nothing on you lot


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (28 December 2011)

carefreegirl said:



			Not horsey but Hubby annoys the hell out of my by not rinsing his gobbed out toothpaste out the sink properly so I use his toothbrush to clean round the plug hole, taps and overflow hole 

Click to expand...

ooo good tip dare I 



ruth83 said:



			I have been known to pee in stables, if there is no toilet on the yard (or, in one case, where the stable is safer and far more hygenic than the yard toilet!!)
		
Click to expand...

Ditto and the horsebox if I can't be bothered to walk and it has bedding in it if its good enough for the horse and  its more pleasant than behind a bush



TinselPoker said:



			I pee in my horses stable when I need to! I Rarely wash my hands and probably have had many horse faesces spores in my mouth on several occasions- am I poorly?... Rarely, are we happy?.... Absolutely!!! I couldn't care less! Life is for living not worrying about a few hairs and poo particles :-D
		
Click to expand...

Good sentiment we are probably healthier to with much better immunity people are far to clean these days I blame dettol 



Princess P said:



			I have a shower on a Friday morning before work.... and again on a Monday morning before work, but not in between! Can't see the point if I'm going to spend the whole weekend riding / dog walking / yard jobs etc!

Obviously if the husband decides he's going to take me out or something (rarely happens!) then I may be persuaded to shower!

I hope other people will fess up to this too, and not just think I'm a total grot bag!


Click to expand...

Occasionally  I don't see the point either.

I ahve been to some pretty scuzzy horsey peoples houses with crap piled everywhere under inches of dust and some immaculate ones and vice versa I am sure my future house will be somewhere in between it all depends on my OH i think he is the tidy one


----------



## Katikins (28 December 2011)

Princess P said:



			I have a shower on a Friday morning before work.... and again on a Monday morning before work, but not in between! Can't see the point if I'm going to spend the whole weekend riding / dog walking / yard jobs etc!

Obviously if the husband decides he's going to take me out or something (rarely happens!) then I may be persuaded to shower!

I hope other people will fess up to this too, and not just think I'm a total grot bag!


Click to expand...

Totally the same when I have a horse!!  Cannot see the point in showering when I'm going to stink when I get home anyway.  I did admit this to some girls at work the other week and they looked at me in absolute horror! (I quickly added that I of course showered to go to work!)

We put everything that will fit in the washing machine and I can remember on numerous occassions eating a bacon butty from the butty van with no napkin round it and hands coated in dirt, grease and poo!  Funny thing, me and my 3 sisters are some of the healthiest people I know


----------



## Burnttoast (28 December 2011)

not horsey but the excellent toothbrush post reminded me! Apologies in advance if TMI... I keep a special red toothbrush in my bathroom cabinet for scrubbing out my mooncup. Obv this is its only function.... until the day when my period-phobic OH (now ex, unrelated reasons) came round and decided he wanted to clean his teeth. I'd left it on the edge of the basin. Wondered why it was damp and minty later that day. Then laughed and laughed until I was sick. I never told him - wish I had now


----------



## Princess P (28 December 2011)

not horsey but the excellent toothbrush post reminded me! Apologies in advance if TMI... I keep a special red toothbrush in my bathroom cabinet for scrubbing out my mooncup. Obv this is its only function.... until the day when my period-phobic OH (now ex, unrelated reasons) came round and decided he wanted to clean his teeth. I'd left it on the edge of the basin. Wondered why it was damp and minty later that day. Then laughed and laughed until I was sick. I never told him - wish I had now
		
Click to expand...

Eeeeewwwwww!!!!


----------



## Winklepoker (28 December 2011)

Ha ha ha .... Mooncup .... Ha ha ha.... Toothbrush!! Utterly hilarious!!


----------



## Sheep (28 December 2011)

Princess P said:



			I have a shower on a Friday morning before work.... and again on a Monday morning before work, but not in between! Can't see the point if I'm going to spend the whole weekend riding / dog walking / yard jobs etc!

Obviously if the husband decides he's going to take me out or something (rarely happens!) then I may be persuaded to shower!

I hope other people will fess up to this too, and not just think I'm a total grot bag!


Click to expand...

I'm the same, totally minging, but if I have nothing better to do in between, I will be horsy for a couple of days in a row.. ahem..

And I will wear jods / jeans until the filth levels are off putting.. could be a week or so..  more the 'or so..' side of things to be perfectly honest.

Always forget to wash my hands when I get back, meh, whatever, nobody else will be eating what I'm cooking.



Burnttoast said:



			not horsey but the excellent toothbrush post reminded me! Apologies in advance if TMI... I keep a special red toothbrush in my bathroom cabinet for scrubbing out my mooncup. Obv this is its only function.... until the day when my period-phobic OH (now ex, unrelated reasons) came round and decided he wanted to clean his teeth. I'd left it on the edge of the basin. Wondered why it was damp and minty later that day. Then laughed and laughed until I was sick. I never told him - wish I had now 

Click to expand...

LOL. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

'Laughed and laughed until I was sick' sealed it for me!!!


----------



## Carefreegirl (28 December 2011)

Moon cup


----------



## Capriole (28 December 2011)

best googling it I think hahaha


----------



## Carefreegirl (28 December 2011)

Snow Angel said:



			best googling it I think hahaha
		
Click to expand...

Goodness, never heard of them or seen before, they don't look very comfortable. Spose come in handy as a funnel is desperate  

I'm so niave and innocent


----------



## Caledonia (28 December 2011)

I once worked as relief on a small stud that bred dogs as well. Went in for lunch to see the mother overseeing spaniels locked in mating on the kitchen table, whilst trilling at me that they wouldn't be long and we'd eat when they were finished ......... 

I said I wasn't hungry, made a cup of tea and went back to work!


----------



## Enfys (28 December 2011)

a_toffee_xmas_pud said:



			I have dog hair along every skirting board/ carpet join in the in the house. 

Teal keeps splitting is tail and my kitchen looks like a massacre on a regular basis (3 times)
		
Click to expand...

Greyhound?  Mine used to be devils for that


----------



## kerilli (28 December 2011)

diggerbez, i got the dog poo story 2nd hand, but it's SO bizarre and utterly illogical that i don't think it'd be possible to make it up! (it was an "i can top that" story after i told him about a friend's house i visited when i was very little, when i was told by my friend that i was honoured in being allowed to use loo paper, as i was a guest, as they all had to use their bathtowels. yes, really. *boggles*)
Loving the toothbrush and mooncup stories.
Also loving the JRT story, mine are little gits and would do that in a heartbeat if they could... one did nip up onto someone's lap at the end of a dinner party, spied something tasty on someone else's plate across the table, and sprinted across the table between all the wine glasses etc to it, i was SO embarrassed. i am obv totally bourgeois because i won't touch food once a dog (or fly, or anything else!) has.
re: weeing in stables - i will if i'm desperate and about to muck out anyway, but you can imagine my utter fury when, at a former house, next-door had a big wedding and, in spite of me shutting the American barn doors for the night to exclude all their drunken, smoking revellers (or so i thought), the next morning there were multiple little wet holes in the bedding, all the way round the banks, in EVERY stable. dirty ******s. i went rather ballistic about that one.


----------



## Carefreegirl (28 December 2011)

I've just thought of something else. In the summer I wear shorts and short sleeved shirt for work (postie) so legs and pits are kept neat and tidy. Once the long trousers come out thats it til next spring. I wear skinny's under work shirts so sometimes the pits get a bit 'Julia Roberts'   We went to my step-sons medal ceremony a few weeks ago (afghanistan, came home safe thank god) and as OH's ex was there I really made an effort, Knee high boots, fitted skirt, just above the knee - classy not slutty, control pants 2 sizes to small to hold everything in but could hardly sit down all day. I shaved my legs from just below the top of the boots to just above the skirt hem line.  I now have ankles that you would think belonged to a man if you saw them only.


----------



## ester (28 December 2011)

I thought stable peeing was normal  Frank certainly thinks it is  . Getting to the loo = going through the kitchen and the hallway = removing boots and chaps and wayward hay/straw general crap..bugger that!


----------



## Enfys (28 December 2011)

I have been in houses where quite frankly I would rather drink out of a horse's water bucket than a coffee cup 

I am a bit of a clean freak I am afraid, if my jeans get dirty then the next time I come indoors they get changed  Everything worn (except jackets) gets bunged by the washing machine, and even jackets get washed every few days , and I HATE dirty gloves  I have dozens of pairs of gloves and will easily go through 8 or 9 pairs a day if they get wet or dirty, I physically cringe at putting dirty ones on again. 

Scuzziest thing, new word of the day for me  I think I have ever seen, and this wasn't a horsey family, was dinner served on unwashed plates, from crusty pans and off a cooker that defies description.

A bit of dirt and dust never hurt anyone, my house frequently looks as if the prverbial bomb has hit it, but my kitchen and bathrooms are always clean.


----------



## MrsElle (28 December 2011)

I too wee in stables, wear my 'horse clothes' for several days (and then some!) in a row and will happily eat a buttie after handling all sorts of germ laden things around the yard 

None of the above is half as bad as what a neighbour of mine does........

Her OH once told me never to accept a dinner invitation from her.  He went on to explain that her 'signature dish' was always pasta and she used to use the pasta spoon to pick the cat poo out of the litter tray, swill it round in the sink (the spoon, not the poo!) and then put it back in the utensil drawer to use later when dishing up the pasta.


----------



## Capriole (28 December 2011)

I peed behind a bush in my field once 

I was there 'doing my stuff' and all the horses came round the bush and lined up watching me, I had to carry on despite my audience, I mean, what can you do 
. My gelding practically had his ears up my jacksy, oh the shame


----------



## Burnttoast (28 December 2011)

MrsElle said:



			None of the above is half as bad as what a neighbour of mine does........

Her OH once told me never to accept a dinner invitation from her.  He went on to explain that her 'signature dish' was always pasta and she used to use the pasta spoon to pick the cat poo out of the litter tray, swill it round in the sink (the spoon, not the poo!) and then put it back in the utensil drawer to use later when dishing up the pasta.
		
Click to expand...

*vomits*























*vomits again*


----------



## justforfun (28 December 2011)

Oh wow. loving this thread.

I 'used' to be a clean and tidy person, then I got horses
Peeing in the stable, of course, my horse pee's in it, peeing in the bushes, yup. infact I rather pee in bushes than a public loo.
Do I wash my hands after poopicking,riding ect, erm no.
rugs and whatever I can stuff in my machne and also the launderette.
Sleeping in dirty jods if I have an early start at the stables, infact my bed usually has a few woodshavings and plenty of hay in it. 

Scummiest thing I saw a horse person do was took a teddy that belonged to the dog{rescue dog they just got and came with a few teddys}  washed it and gave it as gift to a toddler for his christening!!!!!!


----------



## midi (28 December 2011)

LOL oh my god some of these house stories are horrendous! I want to know the logic of these people - I do not understand.


----------



## HashRouge (28 December 2011)

I thought peeing in stables was normal as well . There isn't a loo on my yard, you'd have to knock on the YO's door which I think is a bit cheeky, and if you've got to go you've got to go . Often, when I'm putting the bed back down I'll pick out droppings that I've missed without bothering to put my rubber gloves on. I'm happy to drink from the yard hose pipe as well even though this is apparently disgusting (not quite sure why). I think my parents would draw the line at me putting bits and stirrups in the dish washer but I do dry them with the tea towel (shhhh ) and obviously numnahs/ girths/ light rugs all go in the washing machine. I also wear the same thick yard socks for several days in a row as it seems silly to change them too often and I can also go for quite a long time without washing my jods/ yard jumpers etc. In fact my cream jods are currently mud splattered and filthy, but as I walk to the farm through very muddy fields I think I'll leave them a while yet as they wouldn't stay clean if I washed them. I'm also another of those people who'll happily go all weekend without a shower, and when I'm home from uni over the summer I also don't bother having them too often if I'm not going out anywhere . My final admission is that I'm quite happy for my cats to sleep IN my bed, rather than just on it, which, according to Steven Fry, is really not good for you. That said, I'm hardly ever ill and I'm much tougher and stronger than I look, so I don't think it's doing me any harm.


----------



## kerilli (28 December 2011)

MrsElle, that story about your neighbour almost defies belief. It nearly made me heave. One of my uncles is uber-fussy about eating out anywhere (won't go to restaurants, won't eat in other people's houses usually), maybe now i can see why!

I am quite fussy about washing my hands all the time (after being on yard, after touching dogs etc) and I wash my jodhs every day or two, straight away if they get muddy or sweaty. I wash jackets fairly regularly and now try to have a totally clean jacket to wear to supermarket etc, otherwise i feel like Pigpen from the Peanuts cartoon, with the invisible cloud of stink above him...


----------



## Nosey (28 December 2011)

Well I've been caught short taking my little ones out on the lead rein & had.a quick wee much to ponies surprise & disgust. Weeing in hedges fairly common...as I can't be ar**d to take wellies off & go in the house. I blame child birth! Trouble is I think its rubbed off on the youngest one who dropped her cacks at the penguin enclosure at local zoo to do likewise! Husband held me 100% responsible! Also sometimes pick up the odd dry bit of Poo without gloves & often am quite happily eating something when I get a nasty whiff!


----------



## FionaM12 (28 December 2011)

Nosey said:



			the youngest one who dropped her cacks at the penguin enclosure at local zoo to do likewise! Husband held me 100% responsible!
		
Click to expand...

Someone I knew went with his wife and small daughter to a posh bathroom exhibition. They turned round and small daughter had vanished.

There followed a mad panic while they ran round frantically searching and calling... and then she reappeared. She happily said she'd "been for a poo". Confused, they asked where had she been for a poo?

She showed them one of the exhibition toilets, obviously not plumbed in. My friend gingerly peered inside to see what he described as a "huge steamer..."

They left very quickly.


----------



## Nosey (28 December 2011)

How funny but bless her...how was she to know it wasn't plumbed in!


----------



## Toffee44 (28 December 2011)

festivefirewell said:



			The worst I do is go a week or two wearing the same horse clothes to the yard without washing them . I do keep them in a separate chest of drawers to my 'normal' clothes though!
		
Click to expand...

you keep yours in a drawer? Horse clothes are on the floor or mine and OH "farm pile" which is in the corner of the bedroom.


----------



## Carefreegirl (28 December 2011)

Re not washing hands, I'm sure he'd worn gloves (or I'd of hoped he had) I was sitting in the tattooist a few years ago and a woman came waddling out just having her clit pierced - no embarrassment on her behalf as she announced it effing hurt and her OH who was waiting for her was told in no uncertain terms that he wasn't effing going near her for the next effing month. What alarmed me was the piercing man came out eating a pasty. Put me off piercings and pasties.


----------



## Queenbee (28 December 2011)

HashRouge said:



			I thought peeing in stables was normal as well . There isn't a loo on my yard, you'd have to knock on the YO's door which I think is a bit cheeky, and if you've got to go you've got to go . Often, when I'm putting the bed back down I'll pick out droppings that I've missed without bothering to put my rubber gloves on. I'm happy to drink from the yard hose pipe as well even though this is apparently disgusting (not quite sure why). I think my parents would draw the line at me putting bits and stirrups in the dish washer but I do dry them with the tea towel (shhhh ) and obviously numnahs/ girths/ light rugs all go in the washing machine. I also wear the same thick yard socks for several days in a row as it seems silly to change them too often and I can also go for quite a long time without washing my jods/ yard jumpers etc. In fact my cream jods are currently mud splattered and filthy, but as I walk to the farm through very muddy fields I think I'll leave them a while yet as they wouldn't stay clean if I washed them. I'm also another of those people who'll happily go all weekend without a shower, and when I'm home from uni over the summer I also don't bother having them too often if I'm not going out anywhere . My final admission is that I'm quite happy for my cats to sleep IN my bed, rather than just on it, which, according to Steven Fry, is really not good for you. That said, I'm hardly ever ill and I'm much tougher and stronger than I look, so I don't think it's doing me any harm.
		
Click to expand...

HR... I think we must be related... you sound just like me   My cat sleeps on  my pillow and my whippet under the covers 


Oh, and on the toothbrush theme, my ex was a bit of a cheater, the first 2 times when I found out, I cleaned the rim of his skuzzy toilet with his tooth brush, rinsed to get rid of the 'yellow stain' and replaced by the sink and left him.    We got back together after a while both times, but I am much wiser now and he is very much my ex


----------



## Cedars (28 December 2011)

I basically never wash my hands......*blushes* don't see the point really, I chew my nails at the yard as it is so it must be fairly regular that I get horse poo particles in my mouth. Lol. (Disclaimer: I do wash before cooking/serving food though...!)

I also wee in the horses stable - only ever straight before mucking out though. Have a friend who wees in feed buckets - doesn't wash them out - poor horses!!!!!

And if you saw the state of my bedroom, I would definitely win the award...


----------



## Queenbee (28 December 2011)

Cedars said:



			And if you saw the state of my bedroom, I would definitely win the award...
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, I doubt that, not if you were in competition with me


----------



## niagaraduval (28 December 2011)

.. WOW ! You are a dirty bunch 

The WORST crime for me is the dirty joddies, will wear them several times before washing them. I always change when I have been with the horse though. 

Clean horse boots in the sink but disinfect every thing after and would never wash anything with the crockery.

For those that don't shower all weekend - You and your sheets must smell lovely


----------



## Orangehorse (28 December 2011)

Having a good laugh - liked the JRT that jumped across the table.  My OH hates going anywhere with dogs and cats in the kitchen - maybe he will relax a bit now we have a dog, a JRT.

I take a bucket of shavings in the trailer so I can pee into that if staying overnight inthe trailer - better than trecking over a dark field to the loo block.


----------



## FionaM12 (28 December 2011)

Many years ago I worked for a woman who kept horses and bred pedigree dogs. If one of her dogs pooed in the house, she's scoop it up with a little shovel and drop it unwrapped straight into the kitchen bin. The bin then wouldn't get emptied for days.


----------



## DragonSlayer (28 December 2011)

Yes, to using the washing machine, I'll give it a quick rinse out after if needed, but hairy things are de-haired as best I can before it's used, and if I used the dishwasher (never thought about that!) I would have to have it empty of pots. 

My bedding gets changed weekly and I bath or shower EVERY night, couldn't bear not to....! No wonder we have a water shortage! 

OH does me head in coz he works on cars and I won't let him near the bed if slightly smells of oil....yuck yuck yuck....

...but yes, I'll pee in a stable, and the trailer at shows if needs must and theres a mile-long queue for the one and only rickety temp. toilet...

Wash hands? Yes.....always after doing mucky jobs!

The dog isn't allowed on the couches or sofas, certainly not the bed. I wash her food and water bowls separately from the crockery...

The family car is spotless inside, I TRY to hoover it out regularly, easier in summer. The truck, could be better but sparkling compared to some I've seen!
I don't pass judgement on others though, each to their own....


----------



## Rowreach (28 December 2011)

Blitzenfys said:



			I am a bit of a clean freak I am afraid, if my jeans get dirty then the next time I come indoors they get changed  Everything worn (except jackets) gets bunged by the washing machine, and even jackets get washed every few days , and I HATE dirty gloves  I have dozens of pairs of gloves and will easily go through 8 or 9 pairs a day if they get wet or dirty, I physically cringe at putting dirty ones on again. 
QUOTE]

Me too.  I don't know why I worry about my house having read this thread 

I always try to be relatively clean and tidy on the yard, and keep my boots clean   I wouldn't want any client to arrive and find me scuzzy!  Being clean on the yard was drummed into me by one of my first bosses - horses were immaculate and so were the staff 

I also dress "correctly" when I teach (jodhpurs, boots, yard jacket)   and I have to wear yard boots even when I'm in the classroom, so they are polished every day.

And while I accept that when I'm on the yard I may smell of poo/horse sweat/my sweat/haylage etc, I really look forward to coming in, having a shower, putting on clean "house" clothes and getting into a clean bed at the end of the day.  I mean, really, how long does it take to have a shower??

And I keep my outside loo quite clean as well 

Click to expand...


----------



## Jackson (28 December 2011)

I once watched someone physically lick tomato sauce off of their horses shoulder when eating a burger at a show.

I also don't regularly change my jodhs, and horsey weekend showers.. don't happen  I just shower friday night, plait my hair up so it doesn't get knotted, then don't shower again 'till monday morning 

In the mornings when Jack has stayed in, I just get right out of bed, pull on jodhs over pjs and walk out of the door without even going near a bathroom.. not even to pee 

I see loads of people secretly trying a bit of their horses feed/supplement, and I do it too! not really disgusting, but when you see someone bite off a chunk of already used likit...


----------



## LeneHorse (28 December 2011)

I kept my horse's urine sample in the fridge overnight as it had to be kept cool until the vet came the next morning. It looked remarkably like cloudy apple juice. I hid it behind other stuff in case OH was tempted (obviously couldn't tell him it was in there).


----------



## niagaraduval (28 December 2011)

LeneHorse said:



			I kept my horse's urine sample in the fridge overnight as it had to be kept cool until the vet came the next morning. It looked remarkably like cloudy apple juice. I hid it behind other stuff in case OH was tempted (obviously couldn't tell him it was in there).
		
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## lizness (28 December 2011)

I used to know someone who used to suck their horses ears and they were a bit scabby (the ears!)
I haver had to go for a wee on a hack whilst holding my horse hiding in some woods


----------



## SpruceRI (28 December 2011)

OK.... here's mine....

A neighbour once asked if he could have some horse poo as he was creating a 'bog garden'.... he seemed happy with fresh droppings so I agreed to drop off my 'poo' bucket that lived in the lorry.....he wanted loads, so over many months I'd collect the droppings on each journey, and drop the bucket on my way home outside his front gate and swap it for last weeks' empty.

Only, the lorry bucket didn't contain just horse poo.  It also contained horse wee, my wee...... and sometimes even my poo!!  

There were just occasions when you didn't have time to walk the mile across the showground to the porta-loo.  So I went in my lorry bucket!!  And so did my friends!!!!!

The used loo paper used to go in a spare carrier bag which was chucked immediately.... so he didn't get the paper too!

We'd just make sure we covered the human 'droppings' with the horse droppings.....shake it about a bit, and my neighbour was none the wiser!  My neighbour was very happy with his BOG garden!!!!!!!!


----------



## *hic* (28 December 2011)

I'm sorry I've got to ask. I can't do showers - the splashing water makes me very itchy and I come up in a rash - but I can and do bath. I bath every evening before bed, every morning I get up and have a wash at the basin. Teeth get cleaned at the same time. Do those people who shower on Friday morning and then not again until Monday morning actually not wash at all in that time? What about teeth cleaning?

I'm sitting here with my skin crawling at the thought of it!


----------



## jroz (28 December 2011)

I knew someone who once had 2 dogs that would play in the dirty culvert water along the side of the road, roll around in the manure pile, go in a gross pond, etc....and she'd let them sleep in her bed!!


----------



## jroz (28 December 2011)

scrunchie said:



			I've been known to wash rugs and numnahs in the bath.
		
Click to expand...

Actually, that's the best place to do some of them! Like wool western pads!


----------



## kerilli (28 December 2011)

SpruceRI, that really is Ewwwww.

must admit i've had to go for a wee while out on a long hack alone, riding and leading! still clearly remember holding 2 horses (both rather amazed) while having a wee, praying fervently that they wouldn't spook at anything and bog off (as it were).
got caught short while practising Roads and Tracks at a 3-day in Germany, that could have been mega-embarrassing but luckily the forest was very dense and my mare was very obliging, bless her!


----------



## FionaM12 (28 December 2011)

I'm rather assuming that those who don't wash all weekend or even sleep in jodhpurs and say there's shavings etc in their beds, sleep alone?

I don't mind getting smelly (I love those stable smells!) but I want to be clean by the time I get in my bed. And the thought of sharing it with someone in the state described above is pretty gross.


----------



## Molasses (28 December 2011)

Think my scuzziest days were as a kid around horses, would think nothing of eating sandwiches while mid-mucking out without washing hands and loved mixing feeds with bare hands and then licking the oaty/molasses mix off my fingers 

tis maybe half the reason no-one of my generation had asthma, allergies etc etc. Seriously if you survive country childhood no bacteria would bother with you after that


----------



## FionaM12 (28 December 2011)

kerilli said:



			and bog off (as it were).
		
Click to expand...


----------



## maxapple (28 December 2011)

carefreegirl said:



			Goodness, never heard of them or seen before, they don't look very comfortable. Spose come in handy as a funnel is desperate  

I'm so niave and innocent 

Click to expand...

Well considering I can't tie a stock with the instructions next to me - I'd have no chance of making one of those work!!


----------



## Jackson (28 December 2011)

*hic* said:



			I'm sorry I've got to ask. I can't do showers - the splashing water makes me very itchy and I come up in a rash - but I can and do bath. I bath every evening before bed, every morning I get up and have a wash at the basin. Teeth get cleaned at the same time. Do those people who shower on Friday morning and then not again until Monday morning actually not wash at all in that time? What about teeth cleaning?

I'm sitting here with my skin crawling at the thought of it!
		
Click to expand...

Teeth, face and hands get cleaned  I would like to add that this is a winter thing  in the summer showers happen daily!


----------



## FionaM12 (28 December 2011)

Molasses said:



			Think my scuzziest days were as a kid around horses, would think nothing of eating sandwiches while mid-mucking out without washing hands and loved mixing feeds with bare hands and then licking the oaty/molasses mix off my fingers 

tis maybe half the reason no-one of my generation had asthma, allergies etc etc. Seriously if you survive country childhood no bacteria would bother with you after that

Click to expand...

I did all those things, had a "country" childhood and have been crippled all my life with asthma and allergies. 

I don't know if I'm your generation but asthma and allergies were always there, believe me.


----------



## Sheep (28 December 2011)

Oh yes, would just like to point out that the Friday-Sunday thing is not a frequent occurrence, and on those days, I do still wash, just not 'properly' in the shower!

ETS: Oh, and I don't smell *that* bad, my mare is on full livery,


----------



## PorkChop (28 December 2011)

It seems it is official ..... I am "scuzzy" 

All of the above (nearly)


----------



## Carefreegirl (28 December 2011)

I love this thread. The thought of dirty people in dirty beds though is gross. My dogs aren't allowed in the bedrooms let alone on the beds. There's nothing better than getting in a bed that smells of washing powder. Horse pee sheets and pillow cases ? Euuuugh yuck


----------



## kerilli (28 December 2011)

carefreegirl said:



			I love this thread. The thought of dirty people in dirty beds though is gross. My dogs aren't allowed in the bedrooms let alone on the beds. There's nothing better than getting in a bed that smells of washing powder. Horse pee sheets and pillow cases ? Euuuugh yuck
		
Click to expand...

must admit i'm with you on that! i sleep in the buff and i'm mega-fussy about no yard clothes EVER coming into contact with the sheets, pillows etc... i got ringworm on my tummy as a kid and never want it again, and the doctor put the fear of god into me about horsey germs on bare tummy skin etc!
and as for the people who cba to have a shower for the whole weekend... fair enough, but haven't you ever heard of a flannel?!   
i guess that if your bed's filthy with shavings etc, then there's no point getting clean to get into it... :O


----------



## TheoryX1 (28 December 2011)

Well, both Mini TX and I are officially 'Scuzzy', as am guilty of peeing in stables, in our trailer (well, our horses do it), and not washing from Friday night to Monday morning if we arent going out and are spending the weekend at the yard.  Have to admit dont mix wormer up in cups we use on the yard though, and dont have a dog either.

Going back 4 years ago Mini TX unexpectedly qualified for the PC national champs at eventing.  The Area competition was very late and we desperately needed to get an official signature to send the form off to enter.  We had to visit the house of a PC official in our area, who was very posh and had a massive house.  I remember walking in and feeling quite disgusted.  It was the filthiest house I have ever been in (dont forget I am an estate agent, I see lots of scuzzy houses .....), and we declined the proferred drink, got the signature and left.  We both came out itching, with lots of flea bites.  Yuck!

The worst one I know of is from our YO.  A couple of years ago she was grooming for her business partner at Blenheim. They stayed in their lorry, and also shared it with a 'name' (who will be  nameless) as well, as their lorry was off games.  Well, YO was sleeping in the bottom bunk and 'name' in the top bunk.  The 'name' slept every night in a t shirt and pants.  YO said that as she climbed up the bunk bed ladder, she could see it was the same pair of pants for the whole of the event, from arriving a couple of days before, to the last day of competition.  I do see this person around as she has taught Mini TX on the odd occasion, and she was a guest at YO's wedding not so long ago.  Makes me cringe, particularily when I see their name in H&H ...........  No, I'm not naming and shaming, even via pm, as she is a really nice person!


----------



## Kiribati_uk (28 December 2011)

SpruceRI said:



			OK.... here's mine....

A neighbour once asked if he could have some horse poo as he was creating a 'bog garden'.... he seemed happy with fresh droppings so I agreed to drop off my 'poo' bucket that lived in the lorry.....he wanted loads, so over many months I'd collect the droppings on each journey, and drop the bucket on my way home outside his front gate and swap it for last weeks' empty.

Only, the lorry bucket didn't contain just horse poo.  It also contained horse wee, my wee...... and sometimes even my poo!!  

There were just occasions when you didn't have time to walk the mile across the showground to the porta-loo.  So I went in my lorry bucket!!  And so did my friends!!!!!

The used loo paper used to go in a spare carrier bag which was chucked immediately.... so he didn't get the paper too!

We'd just make sure we covered the human 'droppings' with the horse droppings.....shake it about a bit, and my neighbour was none the wiser!  My neighbour was very happy with his BOG garden!!!!!!!!  

Click to expand...

Please say this is a wind up???????


----------



## Sol (28 December 2011)

FionaM12 said:



			I'm rather assuming that those who don't wash all weekend or even sleep in jodhpurs and say there's shavings etc in their beds, sleep alone?

I don't mind getting smelly (I love those stable smells!) but I want to be clean by the time I get in my bed. And the thought of sharing it with someone in the state described above is pretty gross. 

Click to expand...

If boyfriend doesn't like, he can move back home  I wash twice a day, but don't shower every day. Quite frankly, I find that showing/bathing makes me bloody itch (sensitive skin!) so couldn't stand it daily. Not to mention no matter what I do, waist length hair ends up drenched (annoying and takes forever to dry), and also simply dries my skin out if I do. I don't stink - at least nobody else seems to complain! 


Bits have gone in the dishwasher before, clean my tack with a tea towel on my lap (does then go in the wash). Happy to chuck bits of horse muck in the barrow without gloves & rarely wash hands at yard (but often eat) as there is never a towel about and I hate wet hands/jeans/jods!! Rugs/bandages/saddlecloths etc go in washing machine. Tack gets cleaned with water in the washing up bowl! 
However... I really detest the idea of dog bowls etc being washed in the sink? For some reason horse dirt of any description bothers me very little, but dog drool & dog coat grease... just make me feel sick!! Cat food also. I have no issue with cats or dogs though...


----------



## sakura (28 December 2011)

and suddenly my house seems pristine! 

I always knew I was a clean and tidy person, but now after reading this I seem borderline OCD lol 

cleaning hands is one of my biggest things, I cannot stand dirty or even sticky hands!


----------



## Puppy (28 December 2011)

SpruceRI said:



			OK.... here's mine....

A neighbour once asked if he could have some horse poo as he was creating a 'bog garden'.... he seemed happy with fresh droppings so I agreed to drop off my 'poo' bucket that lived in the lorry.....he wanted loads, so over many months I'd collect the droppings on each journey, and drop the bucket on my way home outside his front gate and swap it for last weeks' empty.

Only, the lorry bucket didn't contain just horse poo.  It also contained horse wee, my wee...... and sometimes even my poo!!  

There were just occasions when you didn't have time to walk the mile across the showground to the porta-loo.  So I went in my lorry bucket!!  And so did my friends!!!!!

The used loo paper used to go in a spare carrier bag which was chucked immediately.... so he didn't get the paper too!

We'd just make sure we covered the human 'droppings' with the horse droppings.....shake it about a bit, and my neighbour was none the wiser!  My neighbour was very happy with his BOG garden!!!!!!!!  

Click to expand...

Oh my good god, that is absolutely disgusting! 

Your neighbour thought he was getting horse manure and you were giving him human feces...??? 

*vomit*


----------



## *hic* (28 December 2011)

Jackson said:



			Teeth, face and hands get cleaned  I would like to add that this is a winter thing  in the summer showers happen daily!
		
Click to expand...


OMG, so your "nether regions" just get left? 

* *hic* trundles off for a bath, squirming*


----------



## Pearlsasinger (28 December 2011)

I was at a Stewards meeting for a local agricultural show, the Horse Secretary had prepared a buffet supper for us.  The rather well-to-do lady who usually did the commentary for the show-jumping (also ADC for area Scouts) was in the kitchen when one of the farm-cats jumped up onto the table and removed a piece of tomato from a quiche, w-t-d lady shooed the cat away, picked up the piece of tomato from the table and fitted it back onto the quiche! 

We bought a horse from a couple who ran a restaurant, we were shown through the restaurant into the kitchen to talk to the woman.  In the kitchen was a huge side of beef, with some slices on the serving dish, waiting to be sent out to the diners.  Next to the serving dish was a selection of horse-wormers.  Several years later we happened to meet someone who used to have a holiday job at the restaurant, she told us that it was not unusual for her to be asked to go and muck-out in between serving meals. 
The restaurant closed down now - not sure whether Environmental Health had something to do with that!


----------



## midi (28 December 2011)

lizness said:



			I used to know someone who used to suck their horses ears and they were a bit scabby (the ears!)
		
Click to expand...

wait wut???


----------



## *hic* (28 December 2011)

TheoryX1 said:



			The worst one I know of is from our YO.  A couple of years ago she was grooming for her business partner at Blenheim. They stayed in their lorry, and also shared it with a 'name' (who will be  nameless) as well, as their lorry was off games.  Well, YO was sleeping in the bottom bunk and 'name' in the top bunk.  The 'name' slept every night in a t shirt and pants.  YO said that as she climbed up the bunk bed ladder, she could see it was the same pair of pants for the whole of the event, from arriving a couple of days before, to the last day of competition.  I do see this person around as she has taught Mini TX on the odd occasion, and she was a guest at YO's wedding not so long ago.  Makes me cringe, particularily when I see their name in H&H ...........  No, I'm not naming and shaming, even via pm, as she is a really nice person!
		
Click to expand...

Might just be like me. I prefer to have matching bra and knickers so I buy two or three bras and five or six pairs of matching knickers. It might look as though I'm wearing the same set every day for five or six days but I certainly won't be!


----------



## Capriole (28 December 2011)

might have been her lucky pants


----------



## I*HM (28 December 2011)

My horsie friends and I are a right bunch of dirty, scuzzy people so!
We do the not wasing at weekends/holidays... it's actually got the point where we debated whether going to a pony club dinner was worthy of a post ride shower  (well, it'll just be horsie people there!). Us two smellies were following a hunt today on foot and ended up in a jeep with a bunch of random people, one started giving out about her child not washing the morning of the hunt. My friend and my reply was "sure why would he?". Queue many shocked faces (from the non horsie contingent) so we had to explain that if you're going to be round horses anyway, what's wrong with not washing and just smelling like horse for the weekend, you only need to wash if you're going out in real public etc. Queue shocked faces from the rest of the horsie people in the jeep  

My yard clothes get worn for erm... a while before seeing the washing machine! At the yard I rarely wash my hands, regularly munch on crisps/polos (pulled out of a pocket full of horse hair and feed) with either hairy gloves or muddy fingers or chatting to friends mucking out stables. Have eaten sandwiches on horseback that spent two hours in a saddle bag against a hot horse 

Don't put bits and such in the dishwish, but that's not because I worry about slobbery bits next to my tea mug, I just hate,hate, HATE bits of food left on plates etc and the idea of food being swirled round my stirrups is just yuck! 

Dogs and cats sleep in/on bed, room looks like a bomb hit a cross between a tack room and a clothes store. Animal hairs are everywhere and muddy boots/wellies/chaps occasionally get past the hall and end up on the bedroom floor. Normally have to remove yard jackets etc off bed to actually use it and I'm still in the same jods I put on at 8 this morning

Scuzziest thing I've seen - Very posh friend used her grandfather's wire toothpick thing to clean the threads on her stirrups


----------



## MrsMozart (28 December 2011)

I'm suddenly feeling Stepford Wives-ish regarding my house (that's a first lol).

I used to stand in the muck heap and eat lunch in the winter - best and only way of getting warm feet!


----------



## niagaraduval (28 December 2011)

I am OCD about having clean hands lol, they are washed about 30 times a day, sometimes more. 

I have a huge thing about getting tetanos as horse people should be vaccinated every 5 years instead of every 10 and I have become obsessed with washing my hands and avoiding putting ANYTHING in my mouth at all with dirty hands...


----------



## dollymix (28 December 2011)

This is the funniest- and grossest thread I've read for a loooonnnngg time 

I have to own up to peeing in stables, eating sandwiches at yard (nowhere to wash) and wearing same stables clothes for a few days in a row... But never washing bits etc in the dishwasher with my crockery, or not showering for days... Although one could argue why bother if I'm going to put on the same minging


----------



## Jenni_ (28 December 2011)

Dragonsleigh-bells- are you mental? I love when the OH comes into bed smelling all mechanicy and oily and, just, MANLY! 

Obviously not ALL the time but now and again when he's been working late or racing and he gets into bed smelling of oil and rubber and leather from his gloves - it's fantastic. I snuggle extra close!


----------



## dollymix (28 December 2011)

Damn iPhone... That should have read the "same minging jodhpurs?" lol


----------



## Batgirl (28 December 2011)

Princess P said:



			I have a shower on a Friday morning before work.... and again on a Monday morning before work, but not in between! Can't see the point if I'm going to spend the whole weekend riding / dog walking / yard jobs etc!

Obviously if the husband decides he's going to take me out or something (rarely happens!) then I may be persuaded to shower!

I hope other people will fess up to this too, and not just think I'm a total grot bag!


Click to expand...

Defo fess up to this one, only shower if I need to


----------



## meandmyself (28 December 2011)

*hic* said:



			I'm sorry I've got to ask. I can't do showers - the splashing water makes me very itchy and I come up in a rash - but I can and do bath. I bath every evening before bed, every morning I get up and have a wash at the basin. Teeth get cleaned at the same time. Do those people who shower on Friday morning and then not again until Monday morning actually not wash at all in that time? What about teeth cleaning?

I'm sitting here with my skin crawling at the thought of it!
		
Click to expand...

I shower every three or so days, but get a good wash on a morning and brush my teeth at lest twice a day (I try for more, but when I'm working, it's hard!). I'd like to shower more, but my skin can't take it.

Nastiest thing I've seen was a lady I used to work for. She had cats, and used to leave the butter dish on the table. The cats would lick it, she'd come in and whip a bit off to use. It used to make me retch.


----------



## Puppy (28 December 2011)

Jenni_ said:



			Dragonsleigh-bells- are you mental? I love when the OH comes into bed smelling all mechanicy and oily and, just, MANLY! 

Obviously not ALL the time but now and again when he's been working late or racing and he gets into bed smelling of oil and rubber and leather from his gloves - it's fantastic. I snuggle extra close!
		
Click to expand...

Blurgh! Garage smells make me retch!


----------



## Puppy (28 December 2011)

Batgirl said:



			Defo fess up to this one, only shower if I need to
		
Click to expand...

But surely that 'need' is a daily occurrence??


----------



## Sianage (28 December 2011)

Hahahaha some of these have given me a right laugh this evening!!!

As a student I used to live with a girl who washed her horse's numnahs in the washing machine - without even attempting to de hair them first - so her numnahs came out clean but still covered in hair, and next time I used the washing machine all my clothes were covered in horsehair  I used to secretly put the washing machine on rinse after she had gone to bed!!!

Had not thought of bits in the dishwasher but sounds like a good idea!

Peeing in stables - hate doing it but if nature calls I'd rather do that than wet myself!! Have previously peed literally in the middle of nowhere in Iceland on a pony trek before now - wearing multiple layers and it being windy do not make it easy or pleasant!!!

Generally I am a bit of a clean freak - some of my friends at uni used to freak me out when they'd come in from mucking their horses out and climb straight into bed in jodphurs that smelled like horse piss :S blleeuuuurrrghhhh!!


----------



## horsesatemymoney (28 December 2011)

As a student I used to live with a girl who washed her horse's numnahs in the washing machine - without even attempting to de hair them first - so her numnahs came out clean but still covered in hair, and next time I used the washing machine all my clothes were covered in horsehair  I used to secretly put the washing machine on rinse after she had gone to bed!!!

I lived with two horrible girls, and two nice ones...nice ones went home for Xmas, horrors went home for a weekend... so I put horsies cotton sheet in for a long overdue wash and (*whispers) didn't clean out the machine/filter


----------



## 5horses2dogsandacat (29 December 2011)

Ew-Ew-ewwww... I do try and keep things tidy and clean and some days I get to the end and the thought of waiting for my bath to run (takes ages, we have plumbing issues) just is too much so I might miss the odd day if I'm at home doing horses etc the next day. If I'm at uni or going out then a bath will be had. 

I have pooped (had a bad tummy and had literally no choice) and wee'd in bushes. Not wee'd in my horses bed yet, but I have used buckets at shows or during long journeys. 

Horse clothes get a bit minging and I will wear them, I like to save the environment and not use the washing machine too much, or so I tell people...

I think I'm pretty clean, but these stories have made my day and some nastys will be retold  

Xxx 

I


----------



## PoppyAnderson (29 December 2011)

Sianage said:



			Generally I am a bit of a clean freak - some of my friends at uni used to freak me out when they'd come in from mucking their horses out and climb straight into bed in jodphurs that smelled like horse piss :S blleeuuuurrrghhhh!!
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever lived in accom that's so cold that the toilet freezes over? I have and there's no way I would have exposed an inch of flesh - it would have been frostbitten! So it was into bed in yard clothes, up in the morning and out in exactly the same thing. Makes me laugh now to think of what a flea-bitten old tramp I was but by god it was cold!


----------



## Ladyinred (29 December 2011)

PoppyAnderson said:



			Have you ever lived in accom that's so cold that the toilet freezes over? I have and there's no way I would have exposed an inch of flesh - it would have been frostbitten! So it was into bed in yard clothes, up in the morning and out in exactly the same thing. Makes me laugh now to think of what a flea-bitten old tramp I was but by god it was cold!
		
Click to expand...

Oh god yes, I had forgotten that little joy! I actually got frostbite in one toe and have never been so cold in my life.. undressing was not an option. It might actually have been too bad for anyone to realise how nasty we smelled.


----------



## Jenni_ (29 December 2011)

Puppy, I have seen nights where I've begged him not to go for a shower 'just yet' so I can have a mechanic cuddle. He smells lovely and clean after and it's also amazing, but I seriously wish I could bottle his car smell <3 

Shame he doesn't feel the same about mine and his sisters 'horsey smell' - the poor petal is allergic and even if I've washed my clothes he still sneezes hehe


----------



## Kiribati_uk (29 December 2011)

PoppyAnderson said:



			Have you ever lived in accom that's so cold that the toilet freezes over? I have and there's no way I would have exposed an inch of flesh - it would have been frostbitten! So it was into bed in yard clothes, up in the morning and out in exactly the same thing. Makes me laugh now to think of what a flea-bitten old tramp I was but by god it was cold!
		
Click to expand...

This brings back memories!!!!!! Drink your cuppa tea quickly else it would freeze!!!
Use to share cottage with crazy welsh guy and the only heating was the tiny log burner so we would sleep on the sofas, but i would have shower get dressed for next day then go to bed so I went to bed clean. Does that count as scuzzy?? I would brush teeth before i went to work!


----------



## somethingorother (29 December 2011)

These have made me laugh! Apart from one, which made me a bit ill :/ 

The scuzziest place i have ever been was a friend of a friend. there were 3/4 bedrooms (one was a converted living room) each with a person and their OH's living in them. There was 1 'living room' left, 3 walls of which consisted entirely of hamster cages as one of them bred hamsters. The back garden was full of junk and possibly rabbit hutches. about 10 cats could come and go as they pleased through an open window above the kitchen worktop. There were also 2 large dogs in a small cage under the kitchen counter. The whole place stunk, was filthy, and covered in cat hairs. I had to sleep on the disgusting sofa in the hamster room for 2 nights. HORRIBLE! 

The worst things i do is sit on the sofa in my johds, but only if they're not muddy or hairy. I'm doing it now. Even though i hate myself for it. 

And i eat with horsey hands. But strangeley at home i am a hand washing freak. 

I wee in the stable sometimes if there's no loo. I think that's about it. 

I knew someone who did a number 2 on the muck heap. That was minging.


----------



## MrsHutt (29 December 2011)

Well, I'm not too bad, I think!  I wear the same yard clothes for a good 'few' days, until they are really bad; I do wash numnahs, girths etc in the machine, after de-hairing (how do you fit a rug in there?!) and I would have put things in the dishwasher if I had thought of it (everything is sterilised anyway)!! I think the worst thing I do is not wash my hair for some days if I'm riding a lot - I get so hot and sweaty in my hat, I figure there's no point in having lovely clean hair just to get it horrid again!


----------



## Bridie&theMinis (30 December 2011)

Jackson said:



			I once watched someone physically lick tomato sauce off of their horses shoulder when eating a burger at a show.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant! Keeping their horse scuzz free at least


----------



## Penny Less (30 December 2011)

OK this is not really horsey, but the miscreants mother was a horse person !
Her son apparently went to the loo, and on finding there was no loo paper used a flannel to wipe his bum - wait for it, - and then put it back on the handbasin, whereupon later that day his father (whose flannel it was ) used it to wash his face.

Totally disgusting but hilarious!


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (30 December 2011)

TinselPoker said:



			I Rarely wash my hands and probably have had many horse faesces spores in my mouth on several occasions- am I poorly?... Rarely, are we happy?.... Absolutely!!! I couldn't care less! Life is for living not worrying about a few hairs and poo particles :-D
		
Click to expand...

I do this... but I won't eat the mints from restaurants! That's just unhygenic.....


----------



## PoppyAnderson (30 December 2011)

Kiribati_uk said:



			This brings back memories!!!!!! Drink your cuppa tea quickly else it would freeze!!!
Use to share cottage with crazy welsh guy and the only heating was the tiny log burner so we would sleep on the sofas, but i would have shower get dressed for next day then go to bed so I went to bed clean. Does that count as scuzzy?? I would brush teeth before i went to work!
		
Click to expand...

Ha, yes, this was a share too. Farm cottage. I did Hampshire hunt horses and shared with whatever farm hand they were employing at the time (dodgy, much!). There was a log burner but we were always too cold to move and so never bothered with it. 1 scuzzy person + another scuzzy person = cancelled out smell! What a miserable existence!


----------



## FionaM12 (30 December 2011)

I've worked with horses and with dogs. I love mucking out stables and I'm quite happy with horse poo on my clothes, even on my hands. Not ideal of course, but it doesn't worry me. I even like the smell! 

However, dogs are another matter. Mucking out kennels is vile. If I got a bit on my clothes I'd have to go and change and the thought of it on my hands.... Yeuk!!! As for the smell... 

I guess it's because dogs are meat eaters?


----------



## ABC (30 December 2011)

HAHAHAHAA!! Some of these are hilarious!    

Made my day! 

I'm definitely showing this thread to my mum who thinks I'm a scruff for not showering the moment I come into the house


----------



## LizzyandToddy (30 December 2011)

These thing's really need putting into some sort of book!

"Confession's of a horsey kind"

There you go H&H i'm even coming up with editorial ideas for you now 
Some of these are utterly hilarious to read!


----------



## flower08 (30 December 2011)

carefreegirl said:



			Goodness, never heard of them or seen before, they don't look very comfortable. Spose come in handy as a funnel is desperate  

I'm so niave and innocent 

Click to expand...

i'd never heard of it either


----------



## OldNag (30 December 2011)

Boxers said:



			My friend washes her numnahs in the household washing machine and doesn't bother to clean out the horse hair before putting in a load of her families clothes!  I think that's pretty gross.
		
Click to expand...

Er, I do that! Mind you I do brush them off first, but I don't do anything to the washing machine afterwards, before I put the family laundry in


----------



## Goldenstar (30 December 2011)

many many years ago I was in a very horsey house where I  watched with interest and mounting horror as the Mum stirred the boiling dog meat ,Linseed and soup all simmering away happily on the Aga with the same wooden spoon I was eightish and knew even then that was not the best thing to do


----------



## Kellys Heroes (30 December 2011)

Oh, some of these make my skin crawl and I thought _I_ was bad!!!! I don't tend to shower and wash my hair over weekend if I'm not going anywhere - but I DO have a daily wash and clean my face!!
I have been known to pee in my horse's stable (I try not to though) - the only problem being Kelly likes to know what I'm doing and has pushed me over one time - disaster!! 
I'll share food/drink bottles with Kelly, no prob, doesn't bother me. 
I won't bother going out of my way to wash my hands if I eat at the yard, but HAVE to wash my hands at home before I eat 
I'll drink from the yard hosepipe if I'm desperately thirsty - won't touch the pipe with my mouth though.
I'll pick up bits of poo I've missed with bare hands.
Horse clothes tend to be worn several days or more in a row - I think they're already dirty, so what the hell!  If I wash numnahs/rugs/girths they're all washed in an old pillow case though - my mum and I have allergies to horses so I think keeping the hair in the washing machine to a minimum is a must! 
The only thing I do clean religiously daily are my boots and I've just got new Ariats for Christmas so I think thats understandable! 
K x

ETA just remembered if I need to pop into the shops or for petrol etc on the way home I'll spritz some mane and tail spray on - the requisite one from robbies smells gorgeous!!!


----------



## HashRouge (30 December 2011)

Jenni_ said:



			Dragonsleigh-bells- are you mental? I love when the OH comes into bed smelling all mechanicy and oily and, just, MANLY! 

Obviously not ALL the time but now and again when he's been working late or racing and he gets into bed smelling of oil and rubber and leather from his gloves - it's fantastic. I snuggle extra close!
		
Click to expand...

You're making me want to date a mechanic or someone who works with cars 



Puppy said:



			But surely that 'need' is a daily occurrence?? 

Click to expand...

I can't believe so many people bother to have a shower every day actually! I wash my face and brush my teeth twice a day (morning and evening) and I'll splash a bit of water under my arms, but I couldn't be faffed having a full shower every day! One of my flat mates at uni thinks nothing of having two showers a day and I know for a fact she'll have a shower before going to the gym, which I think is just weird. What a waste of water! I've never been told that I smell, and no-one's ever kicked me out of bed just cos I've not had a shower before getting in


----------



## LeneHorse (30 December 2011)

Just remembered another yeuchy one - at a yard I used to be at. The YO came home one day pleased as punch. She had been over at her pals where the vet had been gelding some colts and she had brought back the B*llocks in a bucket for her german shepherds. I know a lot of folk won't mind this at all but it made me a bit sickly.


----------



## 4x4 (30 December 2011)

I don't like - people giving dogs/cats food on human plates (even if they're going to b washed afterwards;
People allowing cats to get on the aga/worktop etc. to eat left out food eg Christmas turkey;
Anyone making food for me without washing their hands first;
And on a very scuzzy but not horse related note
I once had a boyfriend who was a bit of an a**e and used to go out drinking without me,  I had a couple of cats at the time who used to eat this sort of sausage type stuff - he came home one night and made himself a pate sandwich!!! I never told him!!


----------



## Natch (30 December 2011)

lizness said:



			I haver had to go for a wee on a hack whilst holding my horse hiding in some woods
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, and in the stable if I absolutely have to - always into a skip with a bit of dirty bedding in it though, not actually into their bed.



PoppyAnderson said:



			Have you ever lived in accom that's so cold that the toilet freezes over? I have and there's no way I would have exposed an inch of flesh - it would have been frostbitten! So it was into bed in yard clothes, up in the morning and out in exactly the same thing. Makes me laugh now to think of what a flea-bitten old tramp I was but by god it was cold!
		
Click to expand...

Been there done this. Urgh, it was horrible having all horsey bedclothes though, just horrible, would only do it if it was that or freeze!



HashRouge said:



			I can't believe so many people bother to have a shower every day actually! I wash my face and brush my teeth twice a day (morning and evening) and I'll splash a bit of water under my arms, but I couldn't be faffed having a full shower every day!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, especially if the only person who is going to see you has 4 legs! Different matter if you've got filthy or sweaty, obviously.

The scuzziest thing I have ever seen is one of my horsey friend's house. The yard was bad enough, I lent them some driving equipment and eventually went to pick it up, and it had been left dangling in a puddle of horse piss, and I still can't get the smell out  Cat & dog poo everywhere, dead rodents, no sign of a broom having been used for quite some time, and that was nothing compared with the house  The kitchen was piled up with used and mouldy pans and plates, rubbish just left on the worksurfaces instead of making it to the bin, and it was like that every time I visited  The worst bit was going into their dining room, and there were little wet patches and puddle stains all over the (had once been gorgeous) wooden floor boards... then I watched in horror as they stood and watched their puppy squat and wee on the floor, and they just laughed and said it'll dry!   

Funnily enough I never accepted a cup of tea at their house


----------



## Goldenstar (30 December 2011)

LeneHorse said:



			Just remembered another yeuchy one - at a yard I used to be at. The YO came home one day pleased as punch. She had been over at her pals where the vet had been gelding some colts and she had brought back the B*llocks in a bucket for her german shepherds. I know a lot of folk won't mind this at all but it made me a bit sickly.
		
Click to expand...

That's awful LOL


----------



## FionaM12 (30 December 2011)

Not horsey, but when I was young I went to a big party in a shared student house In Liverpool. 

I went to the loo. It was a very big bathroom, and in the middle of the floor was a large greenish object which looked like a sort of slightly fuzzy sculpture. I sat on the loo fascinated then I realised what it was.

It was a bowl of washing-up, so mouldy you couldn't immediately make out the shapes of plates etc. It had been in the kitchen sink for ages, it seems, until someone wanted to use the sink so they just carried the whole thing to the bathroom, to carry on growing mould in the damp atmosphere.....


----------



## becca1305 (30 December 2011)

you sat on the loo in a student house  you're very brave in my books . I was desperate in my friends student house this year and had to go so I hovered lol good thigh exercise I suppose but my skin just crawled from the moment I went in the front door!


----------



## FionaM12 (30 December 2011)

becca1305 said:



			you sat on the loo in a student house 

Click to expand...

I was almost definitely p***ed.


----------



## nikCscott (30 December 2011)

Well I've been on NL for about a year now, and I have NEVER, until to day read all 100+ posts on a thread.

I have heaved, laugh so hard that I've cried and almost pee'd!

Hubs needs to read this as I'm a virtual domestic goddess compared to some!

The JR russel on the table, and neighbour with the pasta/cat poo spoon, dog poo by the sink 

MOONCUP- well you learn something new everyday... our they comfy? Looked on website-11000 tampax in a lifetime wowzers!

I have no loo at yard so pee in a spare bucket usually used to catch drips from leaky roof and wash out.
Numnahs, boots and pony rugs go in washing machine - Z's are too big!
House is a bomb site but not as bad a some it seems- so b*ll*cks to the housework I'm off to the pub!


----------



## KrujaaLass (30 December 2011)

My friends doddery old boyfriend used to wash the spoon used for sugaring the tea with the sponge that she had washed her horses bum with.


----------



## horsesatemymoney (30 December 2011)

I'm not usually skanky, but tonight I got out of the bath and admired the pure filth that was the water as an attribute to how hard I had worked at the farm! (*scurries off to find some bleach)


----------



## monikirk (30 December 2011)

I can admit to wearing same clothes for several days - sometimes I'm so impressed with how clean I've stayed! I wash up cups frequently at the yard with boiled water. Was ever so slightly alarmed when YO was washing mugs with loo brush - I spluttered and pointed out that wasn't good - she said oh it's fine as never been down a loo, just used for buckets and "anything" else that needs a scrub!
Must say that I wash my hands before I eat or drink anything at the school I teach at - but hardly ever at the yard!


----------



## kerilli (30 December 2011)

must say i'm amazed this is still going, and quite shocked by how skanky some of us are.  
re: student houses, someone i knew was in a house with 7 guys, and they did a bizarrely scuzzy reverse-washing-up thing: there was an absolute mountain of dirty dishes and cutlery on the floor in the kitchen, and when they needed to use a plate, say, they'd take it from the pile, wash it, use it, and stick it back on the pile. the stuff at the bottom all had its own fur coat... utterly disgusting. i think they probably had rats too, with that kind of encouragement.
i declined the cup of coffee i was offered and never went back, i do have some standards!
having thought about it, i am a bit OCD about hand-washing, i have a bottle of diluted antibacterial washing-up-liquid by the sink and probably wash my hands about 40 times a day - every time i've touched the dogs, horses, door handle (which i touch after coming in from the yard with dirty hands) etc etc.


----------

